# 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

*100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

Hi everybody,

I would like to present my last tank.

Ranking IAPLC 2011: 206
Title: akusugi's king and his throne of rock
Dimensions: 100x70x55

The pictures step by step, this tank had several versions:


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

*re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

Wow! This is a ton of pictures! Super sweet aquascape!! Very natural and creative looking.. Congrats.

-Will


----------



## Hedgie (Dec 18, 2007)

*re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

I freaking love it!


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

*re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

wow - this scape looks phenomenal.


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

Cool!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

Beautiful! And thanks for the how-to photos. The way you stacked the pavers to raise the stones is a great technique.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

*re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

Very nice assembly pics. I've tried on several threads to describe using bricks as bases to develop ht. Now, I can just link to your excellent aquascape!

Very nice!!!


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

that is the coolest tank I have seen on here in years!!!!
Are those paver stones made of concrete or some other compound?


----------



## jetsam (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

WOW! Really spectacular tank!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*



Michael said:


> Beautiful! And thanks for the how-to photos. The way you stacked the pavers to raise the stones is a great technique.


Agreed! This has really helped me realize I can raise the stones without having to shove large amounts of ADA AS under it. This method is very effect!

Tank looks wonderful!


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

Love it! Congratulations!


----------



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

Hi K 

This layout is absolutely stunning ! But I've already said it to you


----------



## madness (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

I absolutely love the final configuration of the hardscape. The 'mountain' of rocks with the driftwood ending up like a root stump type of thing over the top of it.

Very, very cool.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

wow absolutely amazing scape job.

very inspirational.


----------



## bluediscus (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

Wow that is an amazing landscape. And great work with the pavers! what kind of white sand are you using, silica based or beach/coral?


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

Hi bluediscus, thank you for the comment! For the sans, it's silica based


----------



## bluediscus (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

Very nice. How is this tank doing now? Please post update pics if you have any. Im sure a lot of us would be interested in its progression.

And What do you use for lighting, metal halide?


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 100 cm - "Yakusugi's king and his throne of rock" - France - My IAPLC 2011 entry*

For the light: 2x150w HQI + 4x24w T5

Today, this layout is over since 8 months...
Soon, I will post my new layout for IAPLC 2012


----------

